# Mon. no,everthings fine-Tue.not happy for years



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Can some one please settle me down?
I have experienced the infidelity BS and I get so frusterated when I read some post that I can't even type much less spell. I want to say so much and give my two cents, but I feel like I'm not coming across accuratly. 
Some times I'm fine and clearly type my thought, then I get so emotional, I just start typing crazy like.
Your thought?


----------



## Tanelornpete (Feb 2, 2010)

Try typing the post on notepad, let it sit for a while, then rereading it.....


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

right on,
thanks

that'll take me all day to figure out, but at least i'll stay away from the porn site


----------



## Tanelornpete (Feb 2, 2010)

ROFL. Works for me. (=


----------

